# I like these Alpines, check out their size :)



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

http://www.cozyhollow.net/live_herdsires.htm

The bucks are a nice size, the does are beautiful, what could be better!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Those .are. amazing.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

My favorite of the bucks is Reed, I love him and the does on his side!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Another of my favorites are Iron Rod Alpines
http://ironrodalpines.com/does.shtml


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Another I really like is Missdee's
http://missdees.com/


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Cherry Glen is another of my faves
http://cherryglenfarm.com/index.htm


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

They are all so pretty....I'd take any of them!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I also really love PJ Bailey's Alpines
http://pjbaileys.com/index.htm


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I don't have any Alpine in my small herd but man, the show girls make mine look rough! LOL....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Haha, they are treated like prima donna's for the shows, they eat better than most people!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I also like Tempo Aquila and Redwood Hills, but its hard to find their herd website, and not the commerical ones.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I also like Strawberry Fields alpines, but they don't really have a website, well they do, but there is nothing on it...


----------



## Sylvie (Feb 18, 2013)

:lovey: I want me some Alpines!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

What do they eat? Caviar?? LOL


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

i want me some of THOSE alpines!!!! hlala: 

my goaties look so sad and rough compared to these! and i must say, they're not as expensive as i thought they'd be.....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Haha caviar! They just get so many supplements, minerals, bathes, choice cut hay 24/7, their pens are never dirty, fresh water at all times, sometimes even automatic water, the best grain out there, they're free from all bugs and worms, hair is clipped and has sheen, feet kept nicely pedicured, they're cleaner than any person at the shows! Very well kept.

And no most of them are not high priced like a lot of people think, they are pretty reasonable. It's only when you get into the bloodlines that have been gone for 20 years, or every goat on the property is a permanent SGCH goat, that they get really expensive.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

nchen7 said:


> i want me some of THOSE alpines!!!! hlala:





Sylvie said:


> :lovey: I want me some Alpines!


Haha, I could post any dairy breed herd that I liked and I'm pretty sure anyone would want some of them :slapfloor:


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

wow....they are definitely affordable, considering the quality you're getting. 

i'm almost glad i don't have such options....i would definitely be spending some serious money on some goats!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces-ADG said:


> Haha, I could post any dairy breed herd that I liked and I'm pretty sure anyone would want some of them :slapfloor:


but they're just so pretty!!!

do you have pictures of your girls?? you MUST have amazing goats!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

You do tend to spend many pretty pennies when you have so many options over here 

But, now you all know what Alpine herds I like, and what some of the bloodlines I have consist of..... cats out of the bag!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

nchen7 said:


> but they're just so pretty!!!
> 
> do you have pictures of your girls?? you MUST have amazing goats!


I have posted some of them on threads here and there, I only have pictures of some right now, I have a hard time getting anyone to take the pictures or set them while I take them.

Let me find some of them, and I'll post them.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Babette FF yearling






Daystar (Moons Dam)






Moon 






Talulah






Barbaro (Babettes Dam)






Foxglove (Moons Aunt)






Shakira (half sister to my doe Peeps I always talk about)

Those are the girls pics I have for now, hopefully I can get pics of the rest of them someday soon!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

And this is Gryfalcon, the buck I am AI ing some does to this year, he has been dead for about 20 years, so I am hoping to bring back his glory, he's got 186 reg kids from his lifetime and after life, plus there was probably more that they didn't register. His most recent kid was in 2010 and it was a single doe, so I will give hormone shots before AI ing so hopefully I will get a bunch of Falcon babies!


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Wow you have beautiful does... I hope one day to have such great animals.


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

Hahah I'm going to have lots of eye candy tonight! Thanks for all the awesome links! :leap: Currently browsing the first one and am in love!::lovey:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

^^ That's a good name for the doeling I have! I might just name her Eye Candy! Lol, I know I can goat gaze all day too!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I am seriously totally green right now!! You have some gorgeous girls! And if you get some of that bucks kids....whew!

Man............my girls are rough! LOL Those udders are great! Someday i hope to have a really nice doe like that!
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I used that buck when he was still alive, back in the day,  he throws extremely nice kids, and I wanted to more of his kids, because he has just about fizzled out in my bloodlines so time to bring him back!
And thank you very much! Really all it is is a show clips, wormings, 24/7 food bar, and BAM movie star ready, lol

I'm still not done with the sharing! I'm gonna post moons doeling and buckling this year, and a new buck I got.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

I had a doe that big, she was beatiful. Some of the bucks I would definitely not choose are Cozy Hollow's Seth and Saber.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

This is Moons buckling, he is a Redwood Hills boy
Still waiting on my other pics to download from my phone to computer. Grrrr!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

OwnedByTheGoats said:


> I had a doe that big, she was beatiful. Some of the bucks I would definitely not choose are Cozy Hollow's Seth and Saber.


Oh heck no! I only like Reed, from cozy hollow, the others are less than satisfactory, but the does are really nice though.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

I like only one, the rest look a little sickly... BUT I should take a look at some other links you posted!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

^^ yes....yes you should, lol!


----------



## FarmerInaDress (Mar 15, 2013)

I just want to give another thumbs up for Missdee's French Alpines. I bought four doe kids from them this year and they went above and beyond to make sure I got great kids. They have a webcam in the barn so I even got to see some of my girls being born from two states away. When we went out to pick up the girls they put us up in their own home and were generally great people all around. If you look on their website that was linked upthread, I got doe kids from Calendula, Cleopatra, Belladonna, and Brigitte.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Yep, Missdee has some really nice goats, and good choice on the doe kids by the way ^
She wins a lot with her goats


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Moons Doeling 







Nahren Buckling 







Nahren Buckling @ 9 weeks old with Babette


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Big boy at 9 weeks and for being a bottle baby huh?! 

PS.... Babette is a full grown doe, so there is some size comparison there....


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

I have full on goat envy right now. your goats are *AMAZING*! goes to show what happens when you have great breeding!

Falcon is very studly. Can't wait to see his newest babies!!

you know, I was dreaming about alpines last night, but now i'll be DAY dreaming about them while at work!! *drool*

you should see some of the sad specimens of goats we have to choose from down here! maybe i'll take some pictures next time driving around and make a post about it.... smh


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

wow. Spartacus.....just wow.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

^^ Are we speechless? Lol


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

nchen7 said:


> I have full on goat envy right now. your goats are *AMAZING*! goes to show what happens when you have great breeding!
> 
> Falcon is very studly. Can't wait to see his newest babies!!
> 
> ...


That Nahren buckling I posted is related to Falcon. His grandfather is Falcons brother, both have been long gone for about the same amount of time.
Haha, yes Falcon is quite the studly man!  can't wait for babies


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

Your goats are gorgeous....every time I see them I fall in love with them. Moon....she's so pretty.


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

Is that a standard height for a an alpine buck? Those things are HUGE! How many hands tall would you guess they are? 12?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Pretty much, yes. My bucks have always been around that tall, not sure how many hands though, I'll have to measure!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I forgot Pearl Valley!
http://www.angelfire.com/co3/pearlvalleyalpines/index.html


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

audrey said:


> Is that a standard height for a an alpine buck? Those things are HUGE! How many hands tall would you guess they are? 12?


Hehe, you were close, almost 44 inches, so 11HH, or a bit over 3.5 feet.


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

woman! You are killing me with all these gorgeous bucks! I wanna get my hands on Pearl Vallery Prodig Larkspur.... amongst others.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

^^:slapfloor::ROFL:


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

indeed Amy....i'd like to get my hands on ANY of these goats!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Oh, I have a few more people I just remembered, can't freaking copy/paste from my phone so hold on a sec....


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

nchen7 said:


> indeed Amy....i'd like to get my hands on ANY of these goats!


I really feel for you having such limited choice on your island. 
I have to travel a little to get what I want but at least I have a choice. I think eventually I'd like to look into AI if we keep up with the showing (if the girls even really get started)


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

it's painful. made more painful by the fact that i'm now looking for a boyfriend for my doe!

guess i'll be dreaming about alpines again tonight!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Angel Prairie Alpines
http://www.angelprairiealpines.com/srdoes.html

Waiilatpu Alpines
http://www.waiilatpu.com/adoes.html

Sequoia Wood Alpines
http://sequoiawood.com/Doepages/srdoes08.htm

Rancho Snowfall Alpines
http://ranchosnowfall.com/SrAlpineDoes.htm

J&E Farms Alpines
http://www.jefarms.com/id21.html

Starfire Alpines
http://www.starfirenubians.com/Pages/Alpines.aspx

Fiddler Ridge Alpines
http://fiddlersridgedairy.com/Animals.php?class=2


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

nchen7 said:


> it's painful. made more painful by the fact that i'm now looking for a boyfriend for my doe!
> 
> guess i'll be dreaming about alpines again tonight!


....... guess all those new links didn't help your goat gazing any.....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

If it makes anyone feel any better I _think_ I'm done with all the links..... I _think....._


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

Soooooo pretty!!!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

^^Maybe you should move out here so you can get some goats! Lol


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

I KNOW! i'm working on talking my bf into moving back to Canada. i'm already looking for some goat breeders there. LOL!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Shouldn't be too hard, my friend Kristi ships kids that direction all the time, there's bound to something over there!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

for sure! one day.....for now, i'll just enjoy my poorly bred girls and just dream about goats like yours!


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

I bet there's a ton in Canada. So many more than on the island.
I'm only a few hours from the border and I know of a few breeders right on the border of Maine and Canada. I'm not sure what the rules are for international transport. I bet it's prohibitive.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Guess I wasn't done yet 

Walnut Fork Alpines
http://walnutforkalpines.com/milkers.html

Sutton Farm Alpines
http://www.suttonfarmalpines.com/srdoes2.html

Roeburn Alpines
http://www.roeburn.net/index.html

Olentangy Alpines (not sure if I put this one before...)
http://olentangyalpines.com/bucks.shtml

That's.... for the moment....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I nominate this thread to be the go-to thread for anyone who is in search of Alpines! As they are spread out state wide. 
Lol


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

here nchen7, I found some in Canada for you 
It's like pulling teeth to find anyone close to you, or finding any Canadian websites!

http://hazyday.webs.com/senioralpines.htm

http://magichoofprints.weebly.com/does.html


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

Thanks Little Bits!

I also looked at results at Royal Agricultural Winter Fair (biggest one in Canada I believe), and noted some of the dairy goat winners there.  neither of the farms have websites though, but their goats sure look purdy!
http://www.royalfair.org/


----------



## mistydaiz (Jan 28, 2011)

Don't forget Soldier Mtn. Alpines in Idaho. All beautiful!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

^
Haha, Yes they are really nice goats too! See, I will NEVER be done with all the links, too many good goats out there!

http://soldiermountainalpines.com/does.html


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Ancrest goats in Ont. Canada has some remarkable goats. As well as Howcroft. I have a couple girls that carry those lines as well as Redwood Hills. Unfortunately Ancrest nor Howcroft have websites, I think they go on reputation in their area.

Weaver farms in Ont. Canada has some nice looking, high producing alpines. http://weaverfarms.net/

In Sask. there is Weysouth alpines. Some beautiful goats there. She is presently downsizing her herd so there are a few nice goats for sale.

http://www.weysouthfarm.com/

I am sure there are a few others but can't think of them right off hand.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

Thanks Peggy! Yes, I saw Ancrest and Howcroft won at the Royal Fair last year, and their does look amazing!

Will def keep this thread in mind when I can finally move back and get me some well bred girls!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Well I didn't really get more pics, but I kinda, sort of, got a pic of one doe.... So...... 

Clarice


----------

